# Nismo header, myth or real?



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

According to this thread, we should know about it in a couple of weeks...

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=50192


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

True, yes, factory supported and warrantied? I doubt it.

Chrysler doesn't warranty Mopar parts, and I bet Nissan does the same with Nismo.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Clear it with the dealer, and get it in writing. have all your documents. Nismo PARTS are not covered.


----------

